# FYI - iPhone voicemail



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

Courtesy of Gizmodo (How To: Activate the Voicemail Button in Non-AT&T Unlocked iPhones - Gizmodo, here's a helpful how-to on activating the voicemail button on the iPhone. While you won't be able to receive "pushed" vm messages, it will let you use it like a speed-dial button. 



> 1. First, take note of what your voicemail number is with your current provider (for example, in Spain the Vodafone voicemail number is 177).
> 2. Click on the phone button in your iPhone.
> 3. Click on the keypad tab.
> 4. Tap the following code:
> ...


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

hmm.. when I put my Rogers SIM in my phone, my voicemail button worked no problem.


----------



## Anatomy (Sep 20, 2007)

same here, before I learned about the iphone method I just loaded my sim into another phone and set the VM number that way... it stays with the sim.

Problem I'm having is with inserting a pause in the voicemail # line... ordinarily I would just use a comma since that seems to be pretty universal but now I haven't got access to another phone and I can't find a way to use the iphone keypad to enter a comma or a p

any ideas???


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

Its a comma, I saw the keyboard display it when entering a new contact - try it out


----------



## Anatomy (Sep 20, 2007)

psxp said:


> Its a comma, I saw the keyboard display it when entering a new contact - try it out


I was looking for that option in the keypad for when you are just free dialing [still can't find it] but I did have an idea that was an extension of yours where I created a dummy contact with the correct *5005*... phone number using commas for pauses and tried calling that contact... it seemed to work since I didn't get an error message or anything but what I found is that the VM number on the phone wasn't updated at all. To fully test it I used the exact same contact and stored the same phone number without pauses and it worked fine. I'm starting to think it might not be possible [that is hard for me]


----------



## gpchase (Sep 26, 2007)

psxp said:


> hmm.. when I put my Rogers SIM in my phone, my voicemail button worked no problem.


I did what ((pg)) suggested and now cannot access voicemail...how do I reverse or delete this?

Thanks


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

gpchase said:


> I did what ((pg)) suggested and now cannot access voicemail...how do I reverse or delete this?
> 
> Thanks



Did you make sure that you included the # sign after the number?

i.e., it should be *5005*86*xxx# , replacing the x's with the area code and 7 digit number for accessing your voicemail.

Also see this thread
http://www.ehmac.ca/ipod-itunes-iphone-apple-tv/55540-iphone-voicemail-rogers-2.html


----------



## gpchase (Sep 26, 2007)

All good now...thanks


----------



## Anatomy (Sep 20, 2007)

update: I gave up on using the "voicemail" button for my purpose and left it with the standard rogers VM number. I'm currently using a dummy contact with the phone number I needed [including pauses] added to my favourites; since it's only 1 extra tap it isn't too bad.


----------



## gpchase (Sep 26, 2007)

Anatomy said:


> update: I gave up on using the "voicemail" button for my purpose and left it with the standard rogers VM number. I'm currently using a dummy contact with the phone number I needed [including pauses] added to my favourites; since it's only 1 extra tap it isn't too bad.


 pauses are comas ?


----------



## imachungry (Sep 19, 2004)

psxp said:


> hmm.. when I put my Rogers SIM in my phone, my voicemail button worked no problem.


Me too.


----------



## kabello (Oct 2, 2007)

I had a problem, cause' my number has a * before. Example... *5005*86**100#.

The second * after 86 was ignored.

Any ideas?


----------



## NY152 (Sep 25, 2007)

I am on Rogers and my voicemail button works as it dials my cell number allowing me the check my messages. However, what it doesn't do is show me the number of voicemail's I have waiting by placing the red numbered circle attached to the voicemail button like mail or SMS does.

Is there a way to turn on that feature?


----------

